# Bank wants to meet ?



## michaelg (16 Jan 2014)

Guys, Certus rang me today and they offered me to meet in person to "discuss" my mortgage/arrears debt with one of their debt agents.
Any advice on the pros/cons of meeting them ?
What do they want to meet me to discuss ? anyone been to such a meeting before ?
I've told them i'll think it over for now.

Bear in mind that this is a joint mortgage and the other person has emigrated and i am not in contact with them, i don't see how the bank can do anything without both signatures ? or at least that's what they've been saying all along.

I met New-Beginning a few weeks ago and will most likely apply for bankruptcy in a few months although i didn't mention that to the bank today.

Any thoughts are much appreciated, thanks


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2014)

Why wouldn't you meet them? Just don't agree to or sign anything on the day until you have to consider what they have to say.


----------



## Matthew Moore (16 Jan 2014)

Every time I meet the Network Area Manager in relation to my mortgage I'd take brief notes. As soon as I had a chance after the meeting I'd use my notes to form a record of the meeting. I'd then email him these minutes and ask him to confirm my understanding of what was discussed was correct.
They have proven to be a very valuable reference point.
Also ask them what's the chain of command, how close are they to decision makers?


----------



## robert 200 (16 Jan 2014)

It is VITAL that you bring a witness with you - a close friend who knows your business.
They will probably ask you to fill in a Standard Financial Statement .


----------



## michaelg (16 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys
Why is it vital to bring someone ? And you mean they might ask me to fill out a financial statement there and then in the meeting ? 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Canning (16 Jan 2014)

MichaelG. 

I see no real downside in having a meeting. At some stage a resolution will be found with a meeting. I would meet and at the outset be clear that nothing is to be agreed at the meeting and tell them yo are nervous. 
You say you may go Bankrupt, it may be they will give you an easier way to sort .
I do not know your circumstance but they may say (help us on the sale and we  call it quits and your liability is written off). I see no profit in them chasing you.


----------



## robert 200 (16 Jan 2014)

You will be given 30 days to fill in the SFS . 

Their conduct will be much more respectful if you have someone  with you .


----------



## michaelg (16 Jan 2014)

Gerry Canning said:


> MichaelG.
> 
> I see no real downside in having a meeting. At some stage a resolution will be found with a meeting. I would meet and at the outset be clear that nothing is to be agreed at the meeting and tell them yo are nervous.
> You say you may go Bankrupt, it may be they will give you an easier way to sort .
> I do not know your circumstance but they may say (help us on the sale and we  call it quits and your liability is written off). I see no profit in them chasing you.



Thanks Gerry, But I've been told by the solicitors at new-beginning that the bank are doing no such deals and that they will continue to pursue me for any shortfall into the future.
Do you know of any such cases where the bank has written off the shortfall in exchange for helping on a sale ?
I know bankruptcy would protect me from someone coming knocking at my door say 10 years from now.


----------



## Gerry Canning (16 Jan 2014)

Michaelg. 
Banks seem to still in denial mode , so if it is a case you will be pursued into eternity , bankruptcy is an option that gives closure and clears things.
There are excellent threads on aam that probably tie into your case .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jan 2014)

Absolutely, you must go to the meeting.  A very common complaint is that people can't get meetings with Certus. You will just have a general discussion at this stage. 

If they meet you, they are more likely to respond to you as a person, rather than just as an account number.

If you are a normal, average confidence sort of guy, I  would strongly advise against bringing anyone with you.  If you make the meeting formal and official, you are very unlikely to get anywhere. If it's just you and him or them across the table, they might be quite open with you. If you have someone making notes across the table, they will be less open. 

Agree with pat2. Make notes and do this openly. Follow up with an email immediately afterwards summarising your understanding of the meeting. 

Don't sign anything other than a SFS.  If they propose some arrangement, thank them for the offer, and tell them that you will take professional advice on it. 

If there is a  follow on meeting where there is negotiation, then bring someone from  New Beginnings or some other professional with you.


----------



## 44brendan (16 Jan 2014)

Just to advise that there are strict internal rules as to how these meetings should be conducted. From the perspective of the Bank's we have to be formal and avoid a "folsky" type of discussion. This is because if the case subsequently goes to Court, there are frequently allegations on what was said at various meetings. I note Gerry C's approach above to be a very good one. It is part of the process in my bank that a copy of the minutes of the meeting is sent to the client subsequently to ensure that there were no misunderstandings. This should be a standard process.


----------



## robert 200 (16 Jan 2014)

I disagree strongly with Brendan Burgess about bringing someone with you. I have personal experience going into these meetings on my own. 44brendan would you advise Michael g  to meet 2 experienced bankers on his own?


----------



## Matthew Moore (16 Jan 2014)

robert 200 said:


> I disagree strongly with Brendan Burgess about bringing someone with you. I have personal experience going into these meetings on my own. 44brendan would you advise Michael g  to meet 2 experienced bankers on his own?



I'd agree with going on your own too. I've been to numerous meetings like this and always found I could handle it pretty easily. They're not there to trick you or have an argument. 
Going in all guns blazing won't get you anywhere. You know what outcome you would like, the bank also has a good idea what outcome you would like based on the 1000's of other similar debtors it's dealing with. The million dollar question is what is the bank thinking. As Brendan said they are likely to be much more open if you keep the atmosphere relaxed. Make sure you do at least as much listening as you do talking.


----------



## robert 200 (16 Jan 2014)

Did anyone say " all guns blazing " ?  I simply said bring a friend as a witness .


----------



## Matthew Moore (16 Jan 2014)

robert 200 said:


> Did anyone say " all guns blazing " ?  I simply said bring a friend as a witness .



I know you didn't say that. I was using that approach as an example.


----------



## Bronte (17 Jan 2014)

I agree with bringing someone with you, particularly if it gives you confidence.  But not guns blazing.  Take notes openly, have your questions prepared, discuss all options, but don't agree on the day - unless they are offering you what you want of course.  Know what this is.   Also agree that you write to them after the meeting confirming what was discussed.  Best of luck with it.  The sooner you do it the better as it will help you understand what options you actually have.


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Jan 2014)

If you are not comfortable on your own , bring someone. Tell the Certus rep the reason you have friend with you is that you are nervous. 
This clears lines. 
I do not see Certus Rep coming to (trap) you , but the Rep (if he has 2 brain cells) will understand your nerveousness. 
From what I hear the Certus Reps are coming to try to get a path to resolution


----------

